# Promoting your Men



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Do you, like me, feel the need to reward your plastic space men for their outstanding deeds on the tabletop? 
I have a Veteran Meltagunner who has, time and time again, proven he is worthy of promotion; 


Killing Termies in CC
Destroying a Dread in one shot
So on

I have decided, for every model in my army that has an exeptional few battles, and does deeds 'above ad beyond the call of duty', they shall have some form of reward.
For my Meltaman, it was the Lance Corporal chevron I painted on him. For otjhers, it may be a purity seal or other such item of wargear.

So do you reward your men, and if so how?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

It is a good idea. I have not done anything like this yet. However i need to add kill markings to some things. Sentinel that stomped a bezerker champ with a powerfist in the first round of combat. However, I should. But with over 200 guardsmen it is hard to remember who did what.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Currently no, but i have been tempted to.

Have been considering giving an Ork model a pet squig if he does something exceptional in battle.
But only for things that are jaw-droopingly amazing.
(Such as a single Ork Boy taking all 3 wounds off an HQ in 1 round. Or 1 lone Gretchin sitting on an objective being rained on with a torrent of fire, surviving, and capturing the objective giving me the win. Or a KFF Mek that manages to pass every single vehicle cover save the entire game.)

Just need to find where to get an abundance of small squigs from....


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have in the past given adulations upon a worthy kill. But it has to be one hell of a kill. I have an old chaos marine champion with a power fist that took on an entire squad of 5 terminators. When the dust settled there were five dead terminators laying at his feet after 3 rounds of combat. I painted and glued a dark green terminator helmet on his base to honor the occasion, and to piss off my friend.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I do this with some of my models but yes it needs to be a really great kill. I have one ork boy that has repeatedly fought well and taken down many an enemy. But with 175 orks it is a pain to figure out who did what.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Mine are rewarded by NOT being relegated to "the box".

The BOX is a punishment cell (no, really, it's JUST a box.). Relegation to it means no war for as little as a week and as long as forever. In exceptional circumstances, I might release a model from the box, but it is not a reward, it is because I have need of every able body and even bolterbait counts.

I'm a believer in the "stick" method of encouragement.
"Do it my way or you get the stick."


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

One of my nurglings units killed an ork warboss all by themselves. I rewarded them by painting them gold and mounted them on the shelf of legends (also on the sol is my first model, my favourite character from past armies and some books.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a stealth suit that needs to get some honor marks, carrying a FB he immobilized three different tanks and lasted through an entire turn of heavy fire before finally being put down. His heroic actions alone saved the day (those tanks were the turning point of that army) now I just got to decide what those marks are going to be.

Once the Orks are started up I'll have to figure out how to give them special marks for being game changing...maybe steal the squiq idea :wink: or give them more teef to spend and get some extra equipment.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

the ones that do well get to travel with my independent characters more often, and they also get to stay on the table longer when the unit takes wounds.

I would go back and paint stuff or add to the model but after awhile it would probably get crammed looking. I usually paint them as well as I can and so am afraid to touch them with a brush once I've decided they are finished. 

Because of that I just develop their back story into my army fluff. So they already are either decorated or not.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

im currently looking to a vindicator cannon to make into a chair for my master of ordinance. after it took two out 

if he haddnt done that, i would have lost horribly.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Back in the day when i played my iron warriors i had a bassalisk that must of taken out half of my mates army so i brought a box of space marines and painted the same as my mates and then decorated my basalisk with them.

After that he made it his personnel objective every game to take that tank out lol, which in the same breath was still good for me cose he would ignor other units and objectives lol.
Lost him the game several times lol best £10 i spent lol.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Back when i still played BA, Gabriel Seth got charged by 5 Nobz and a Warboss, after saving all attacks but one, i used Whirlwind of Gore and killed them all in one go, my opponent had spread the wounds between them like they were candy so they only had one each left but he that Finally took them out.
He took one wound from the Warboss' PK, which he saved Via Iron Halo, the Nobz had no PK's.
He now has an Ork head on his base.

SGMAlice


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been trying to think of a way to put Kill Markings on some of my World Eaters;

Rhino's and Raiders are such huge canvases, so it'd seem obvious there. I guess I could give it a strike per game it survives. :laugh:


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh, yeah I do it. When my Honor Guard killed Typhus in a single turn (In CC, too! They then proceeded to Sweeping Advance and charge into a unit of Obliderators, which they also annihilated) I promised to paint an Iron Halo on them when I get around to painting them.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

i need to mark astarath in his first game he killed 10 death company 1 a tank and lasted the entire game with all fire on him.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I don't give visible rewards, rather I give them names. For instance, all my Berzerker Champions got names: the first is Hamlet, who got his name for 1, having a skull in his left hand (he uses it as a PF, har-har), offering it to Khorne; 2, he tends to get into insane situations and it always takes specific effort to kill him off. The second is Grinny, because 1, his painting resulted in him having an "XD" expression on his face; 2, he killed Mephiston when he charged them and couldn't wipe them out (oh and he also lost all his other wounds thanks to Perils and failed dangerous terrain tests due to flying). The third is the Makeup Guy because whenever he hit someone with an inv. save with his PF they ALWAYS made their save, even if it was just a bloody 5+.
The other thing I do is tell tales about what they did and try to place them in similar situations. For instance, whenever I play a Necron friend of mine and he brings the Deceiver, my Murderous Rhino always tries to tank shock him to death. He succeeded two times out of two occasions. :grin:


----------



## hellsteath (Jun 29, 2010)

I saw an article once about 18 months ago about this, the fella marked down after each battle who survived (kills were randomised) and had an xp chart, each survivor gained xp for living and killing stuff, at each level the model was painted more ornate. 

The result was astounding, each model compleatly unique, I have spent the last hour looking for it (was a Black templar army and was on Bolter and chainsword) but been unable to source it. 

As for appropriate advancements start off small, prayers etc on armour then add more ornate stuff as they get furthur on. Obviously when the models die you dont repaint (that would be silly) the exp just drops to 0 and you dont add painting untill the model gets to a higher level than it died at.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

For my future Grey Knights i will propably paint up a lot of purity seals, crux terminati and iron halos, to put on them when they kill stuff.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Back in second edition one of my lascannons made such an outrageous shot that he got the Golden Bolter shell honour that was shown in the 2nd Ed Ultras book.

In those days there were various modifiers and Jain Zar used to be able to move like a scalded cheetah, when all the factors for modifiers were totaled up I needed to roll four sixes one after the other to hit her.

I fired 3 Lascans at her and much to everyones shock two turned up sixes, then rolled again one six, the last to rolls turned up sixes (Luckily they were shop dice so no worries about it being loaded etc)
That was that there was one very dead Eldar about eight flabbergasted gamers and a reputation as a jammy git bag that lasted years.

The SM has been repainted but has had the little Golden Bolter bullet painted on again.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> He took one wound from the Warboss' PK


CHEATER!!!!:shok: Seth has no EW so would have died!

I paint the models that earn it, but more often I name my squads but one marine stands above the rest, this marine has killed two khorne terminator champions with lightning claws in one round of shooting and another in CC.
This marine has slaughtered Ghazghull Thraka and gunned down Commissar Yarrick...this marine...is CHUCKLES THE HEAVY BOLTER MARINE!!!! <--- famous in my store for being the luckiest model ever.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Captain Stillios said:


> CHEATER!!!!:shok: Seth has no EW so would have died!


Iron Halo = Duh!

SGMAlice


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

You said that he took a wound not that he passed a save!= duh!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh poo... I am all confused and stuff... I missed out the 'And saved it' bit... Gah.. Blonde moment.
My apologies.

SGMAlice


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

You defeated a wild SGMAlice +10000000000exp
*LEVEL UP!*


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

I've been thinking about some model 'upgrades' overnight, and I decided that, the first few upgrades should simply painted on, and the last ones are modeled on. If you guys could help me out with some ideas, I can put together an uber list of upgrades for all the races.

I'll kick us off with Imperial Guard

Infantry
1: Lance Corporal Chevron
2: Corporal Cheverons
3: Purity Seal

Tank
1: Battle Damage (Dented/Chiped Paint)
2: Veteran Markings (Kill Marks/Squadron Marks)
3: Banner/Flag


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Reward my guys? No. Throw them at the wall? Yes. You see, when a squad of 20 Kroot get assaulted by 5 SM and lose the combat, you think to yourself _maybe they would be more useful as trash-decoration..._


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> I don't give visible rewards, rather I give them names. For instance, all my Berzerker Champions got names: the first is Hamlet, who got his name for 1, having a skull in his left hand (he uses it as a PF, har-har), offering it to Khorne; 2, he tends to get into insane situations and it always takes specific effort to kill him off. The second is Grinny, because 1, his painting resulted in him having an "XD" expression on his face; 2, he killed Mephiston when he charged them and couldn't wipe them out (oh and he also lost all his other wounds thanks to Perils and failed dangerous terrain tests due to flying). The third is the Makeup Guy because whenever he hit someone with an inv. save with his PF they ALWAYS made their save, even if it was just a bloody 5+.
> The other thing I do is tell tales about what they did and try to place them in similar situations. For instance, whenever I play a Necron friend of mine and he brings the Deceiver, my Murderous Rhino always tries to tank shock him to death. He succeeded two times out of two occasions. :grin:


 I name my 'Zerkers aswell. :laugh: (Well, the ones modelled particularly nicely) This one I have in an ultra-awesome pose; where he looks so hench; I named him Cane (when his unit charge something, and do well; I Big cane up alot; etc)

Cane rides as Khârn's right hand champion. Cane is always the last one to die; whether to Khârn's axe, or enemy fire.. Cane will die last.

Cane doesn't realise how good he has it. Maybe I'll name some others. :3


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I know people who name their stuff, but like some others I belive more in do well and continue to serve, do bad and you will be punish with imprisonment in the foam box of rejects. So far the Foam Box of Rejects contains my Raptors, Khornate Termie Champ, all 3 Blastmaster NMs, my Blood Letters, Kharn, (sigh) Huron Blackheart, my Slannesh Lord, and all my ML/Autocannons/HBs Havoks. Maybe when the next CSM dex arrives I can release these poor models to fight again. Thus is the life of a CSM.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

I have addedsome tropheys to my grunts and have added rank insignia to a trooper or two in my time. The criteria is to survive several battles and to have delivered a devistating blow to the enemy. An example is a Sgt from a BA Tac squad with power fist lasting an enitre cc with a pack of space wolves grey hunters and cleaning up the groung with their corpses and routing them. He now dangles a wolf tail from his PF to taunt my friend. Another example is a guardsman hvy weapon team with AC that blasted 2 wraithlords and destroyed them, yes. He got Corporal chevrons and a hvy weapon squad to command. It is fun but when theses same units get obliterated it is a sad day...:smoke:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well, once i convert up a chaos dread from a SM one (proxing(?) him currently) hes gonna be getting a few bonuses - he single handedly killed between 800-1100 points of space wolves in a 1500 point game

killed 4 thunder cav (2 PF, 1 frost) a grey hunter squad & rhino, an entire swift claw squad on biked + random elements of other units


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

I Should probably give my eversor assain promotion markings as over time he has slapped a couple of beasty units in the face (Greaters Demons, the Night Bringer, Lysander and his assult termies but to name a few) 

However the rest of the time he has failed and died so epically (a Tau Gun drone beat him to death) that his wins and fails probably cancel each other out.............


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

A chart I made up for my Dark Eldar(this is fitted to my color scheme):

Experience gain:
Survived battle - +1
Enemy model killed(per) - +1
Objective held +2
Spectacular kill(depends on odds against) - +1-+5
Killed - Drop to level below

Level chart:
Kabalite/Occult - requires 4 xp
Pirate - requires 8 xp
Privateer - requires 16 xp
Sybarite/Gladiator - requires 28 xp
Souldrinker - requires 44 xp
Great Archon - requires 64 xp

Paint chart:
Kabalite - receive a red stripe on the shoulder
Occult - receive a red stripe on pistol
Pirate - receive a red V where appropo
Privateer - add a ^ to the red V
Sybarite - turn the red stripe into a red cross
Gladiator - receive a second red stripe where appropo
Souldrinker - receive a gold stripe where appropo
Great Archon - Add gold to the red V

Haven't actually used this, I created it just now.


----------



## Trudge34 (Oct 23, 2010)

I painted a Superman "S" on one of my Zerker's shoulderpads after taking out 2 Ultramarine terminators in CC with three attacks and two wounds. :shok:

Safe to say, the Smurf Marine player was not too happy with his snake eyes on his armor saves. :so_happy:


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

I was thinking about this a long time ago, and after seening this I'll probably try it again.

All my DC probably have enough ornaments just from the kit


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

Hmmm, how 2 do this 4 nids???


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> I know people who name their stuff, but like some others I belive more in do well and continue to serve, do bad and you will be punish with imprisonment in the foam box of rejects. So far the Foam Box of Rejects contains my Raptors, Khornate Termie Champ, all 3 Blastmaster NMs, my Blood Letters, Kharn, (sigh) Huron Blackheart, my Slannesh Lord, and all my ML/Autocannons/HBs Havoks. Maybe when the next CSM dex arrives I can release these poor models to fight again. Thus is the life of a CSM.


Im also a fan of the box of rejects and total failures. Among the contents of mine are: CSM plasma gunner(killed himself more than enemies), Chaos dread(Over the course of the last 3 games he has killed a grand total of one ork boy), Ahriman (how the hell do you get 3 perils in the warp attacks in one turn?), my Khorne chaos lord (you have a deamon weapon and 3 wounds, how could you lose to 4 ork bous in cc in one turn?), traitor guard lascannon HWS(total shots: 15, Total hits: 0 Total kills: 3, Yes, they did beat half a nob squad to death with their lascannons), and my vindicator(It shot its self to death).


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

jfvz said:


> Hmmm, how 2 do this 4 nids???


I have a unit of 20 of the original metal nids I use as termagants. As they are just cannon fodder, as an experiment I painted their eye ridges everytime they survived a game, advancing a colour of the spectrum, so after their first survived game they were painted balck, next game red, then orange, etc

The areas were small enough that in game you couldnt see them that easily so it was more a test to see if there were any lucky models. 2 of them made it to blue over the course of twenty or so games before I stopped using the unit.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> Back when i still played BA, Gabriel Seth got charged by 5 Nobz and a Warboss, after saving all attacks but one, i used Whirlwind of Gore and killed them all in one go, my opponent had spread the wounds between them like they were candy so they only had one each left but he that Finally took them out.
> He took one wound from the Warboss' PK, which he saved Via Iron Halo, the Nobz had no PK's.
> He now has an Ork head on his base.
> 
> SGMAlice


He has a small base, be can be in b2b contact with 6 small bases (I think, it might be just slightly less than 6), and a Warboss is a medium base.
This was impossible.
And how did he get hit by a PK if he killed them all before they attacked?



jfvz said:


> Hmmm, how 2 do this 4 nids???


Had a good idea while reading this thread, since Tyranids aren't really able to learn (most of them), instead base it upon how much they survive.
If any models survive a particularly impressive barrage, model battle damage on them, I've done this on a few Termagants already (just as a part of the model, not based upon survival).

Put cuts in their limbs or carapace, and paint blood on them.
Put holes in them, and paint them as a wound; a Lasgun would be a burn rather than a hole.
For Synapse creatures (they being the only Tyranids really capable of learning) you can have them gain ornaments for impressive performance in addition to impressive survival.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Evil beaver2 said:


> and my vindicator(It shot its self to death).


It scattered onto itself XD  That aint even physically possible. A rules fail methinks.
I've known Vindicator shots to scatter onto allies(This particular shot took out a Tac squad) but not onto itself.

Ouchy!

SGMAlice


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> It scattered onto itself XD  That aint even physically possible. A rules fail methinks.
> I've known Vindicator shots to scatter onto allies(This particular shot took out a Tac squad) but not onto itself.
> 
> Ouchy!
> ...


It certainly is possible, it's strong enough.
Just last night I had a Harpy kill itself with Cluster Spines XD


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

@Winterous: You my Friend, must be very lonely.
6 small bases can surround a one small base. Ignoring the weapons getting in the way they fit. And if you re-read the post you will see that they charged him so they did get to attack.
And.... (Really....) I said 'Physically' as in reality. A shell fired from the Demolisher cannon is going to go forward isn't it? As the laws of physics would dictate.
Therefore it cannot come back around on itself and hit the vehicle that fired it.
No amount of scatter will make it turn around. If these rules are based even loosely on the laws of Physics (which i'm pretty sure they are) then that eventuality should have been accounted for.

SGMAlice


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> @Winterous: You my Friend, must be very lonely.
> 6 small bases can surround a one small base. Ignoring the weapons getting in the way they fit. And if you re-read the post you will see that they charged him so they did get to attack.


First of all, why the insult?
Second, I said that 6 small bases DO fit, but not 5 small and 1 medium.
Warbosses are supposed to be mounted on MEDIUM bases, not small, so the situation was impossible unless his Warboss was improperly mounted.

*forgotsomethingedit*
I still don't see how an INITIATIVE ONE Power Klaw attack could hit him if he killed all 6 of the enemy models at the INITIATIVE FIVE step.



SGMAlice said:


> And.... (Really....) I said 'Physically' as in reality. A shell fired from the Demolisher cannon is going to go forward isn't it? As the laws of physics would dictate.
> Therefore it cannot come back around on itself and hit the vehicle that fired it.
> No amount of scatter will make it turn around. If these rules are based even loosely on the laws of Physics (which i'm pretty sure they are) then that eventuality should have been accounted for.


Uh, it bounced off some dude's helmet? :S
Like this.




(yes I realise that with a round that large it wouldn't happen)


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Second, I said that 6 small bases DO fit, but not 5 small and 1 medium.
> Warbosses are supposed to be mounted on MEDIUM bases, not small, so the situation was impossible unless his Warboss was improperly mounted.
> 
> I'm no rules nazi so maybe i over looked my opponents failings rules wise. It was a while ago now that i even played BA nevermind that particular game.
> ...


Answers in pink 

SGMAlice


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

The idea of promotion of models is quite a good one, I'm glad there are other's doing it besides me. I have promoted 3 Grey Hunters into my Wolf Guard so far.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Evil beaver2 said:


> traitor guard lascannon HWS(total shots: 15, Total hits: 0 Total kills: 3, Yes, they did beat half a nob squad to death with their lascannons),


LMAO. Now that has put a funny image in my head!


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

In a tournament last year I had a squad of termies deepstrike in the middle of my opponents Eldar army. Their shooting was pretty ineffective and all but one was wiped out in the next Eldar turn.

The survivor has a heavy flamer and powerfist. He managed to kill two whole squads of eldar in CC and took about two turns of shooting to kill. He is now always played as a champ and is one of the only models I have that is fully painted.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> Answers in pink
> 
> SGMAlice


Well, assuming the game is an abstraction of warfare, would it not appropriate to assume that a shot "scattering" back on the firer may simply represent something like a round exploding before it leaves the barrel or a misfire?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

qotsa4life said:


> In a tournament last year I had a squad of termies deepstrike in the middle of my opponents Eldar army. Their shooting was pretty ineffective and all but one was wiped out in the next Eldar turn.
> 
> The survivor has a heavy flamer and powerfist. He managed to kill two whole squads of eldar in CC and took about two turns of shooting to kill. He is now always played as a champ and is one of the only models I have that is fully painted.


How the hell did he manage to kill two WHOLE squads in melee?
Didn't he only have 2 attacks per turn??



gally912 said:


> Well, assuming the game is an abstraction of warfare, would it not appropriate to assume that a shot "scattering" back on the firer may simply represent something like a round exploding before it leaves the barrel or a misfire?


And hah, this is a good point!


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

@ Winterous. If memory serves, he had the icon of Khorne and charged both squads. As he had a HF I imagine he would have flamed them on the way in (So I guess not all the kills would have been in CC). 

The tournament was nearly a year ago so I don't remember all the details. I felt he was in need of a promotion though as he killed a lot of dudes and made a ton of saves when the rest of my army were dropping like flies.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

gally912 said:


> Well, assuming the game is an abstraction of warfare, would it not appropriate to assume that a shot "scattering" back on the firer may simply represent something like a round exploding before it leaves the barrel or a misfire?


Indeed, Premature detonation is a possibility i did not consider.

SGMAlice


----------



## Vast (Oct 26, 2010)

Playing Thousand Sons, I can't exactly "promote" my models in rank, however, I do like to add kill trophies to the bases of models if they do something amusing, or if I think I managed an exceptional (for my standards) painting job on a particular model.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Vast said:


> Playing Thousand Sons, I can't exactly "promote" my models in rank, however, I do like to add kill trophies to the bases of models if they do something amusing, or if I think I managed an exceptional (for my standards) painting job on a particular model.


Hold on...



Winterous said:


> Had a good idea while reading this thread, since Tyranids aren't really able to learn (most of them), instead base it upon how much they survive.
> If any models survive a particularly impressive barrage, model battle damage on them, I've done this on a few Termagants already (just as a part of the model, not based upon survival).
> 
> Put cuts in their limbs or carapace, and paint blood on them.
> ...


The same sort of things apply to Thousand Sons and Necrons.
They don't have individuality, but they can be adorned with battle damage when they survive awesome things.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> Indeed, Premature detonation is a possibility i did not consider.
> 
> SGMAlice


hehe, I also didn't consider it...but it happened to me the other night when I was in the bedroom with my wife :blush:

On topic;

I think promoting your units is fun and a nice way to work out the fluff for your army. Simple things like kill-markings on your vehicles makes them look nice and interesting.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

RudeAwakening79 said:


> hehe, I also didn't consider it...but it happened to me the other night when I was in the bedroom with my wife :blush:


Not something many people would share... But ok 

SGMAlice


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree with the above emote.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

...oh come on, "premature detonation"....that's just screaming for a joke :grin:

At least I did reply on topic. In future posts, I will refrain from making such comments...okay?


----------



## Mr. Randam (Mar 17, 2010)

I want to promoted my space marine squad member with flamer he has got me out of so many bad situations or have taken out heaps of chaos guys with him.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> I do this with some of my models but yes it needs to be a really great kill. I have one ork boy that has repeatedly fought well and taken down many an enemy. But with 175 orks it is a pain to figure out who did what.


The biggest one :grin:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

my BA marines get purity seals, termy thingys if theyre really good little space men 

my Cadian IG SQUADS get the same on platoon standards, they get tatoos and knifes, tehy get weapons from the enemy they slaughter (veteran style/slug over their backs)

i like the idea of putting things on bases, one of my BA seargents killed 2 10 man firewarrior squads on his own in cc....that was pretty amazing, he got a cape, temrie thingy and painted better then he was at first


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

I would, but none of mine ever seem to survive that far


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

So it appears that people like to model on details, rather than paint them on. Interesting.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Amoeba Bait said:


> So it appears that people like to model on details, rather than paint them on. Interesting.


Well of course, it looks great.
Only problem is stripping a small area of paint, so you can glue something on.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm definitely with Korothis and ROT.

In my old group there was an illustrious history of naming a model that did extraordinary things. We'd just paint the name on the front facing of the base.

In 2nd ed, my friends termigant charged and killed a wolfguard terminator in single combat. (Back when terminator armor saved on a 3+ on 2D6.) He was hence forth 'The Termingantinator' (but he knew better than trying to be governor of California.)

One friend during a Necromunda league named his first orlock juve 'Hulio' . . . and Hulio went on to gain every possible close combat upgrade available, all of which were in the presence of witnesses. He gained xp from cc kills, and so he just got better and better at them. My scavvies gleefully beat and then captured him after a game and ransomed the heck out that orlock gang, lest their most promising member end up in the stew. =)

I had an old low level Tzeentch chaos sorcerer 3 or more versions of fantasy ago, who earned a name for himself. He not only wrought destruction with his magic, but got in combat, killed other hero or 2 in challanges, and not only survived the eye god tests, but ended the game with several extra wounds and new points of strength!

It definitely adds a whole new dimension to the game when you can talk about individual members of your army as having a particular history. And besides it can be a riot to disuss your forces by name was they take shots, swings, or wounds in close combat!

cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

I've got a Rhino that will be receiving racing stripes. In a game vs 'Nid yesterday it drove past 3 'Thropes and a Tervigon for 4 turns without getting more then a weapon destroyed to deliver my troops to his back objective. The only bright spot in an otherwise abysmal game.


----------

